# 4000!!!!!



## Flatlander (Oct 12, 2004)

Scroll to the bottom of the main forum page and look for yourself, Martial Talk has achieved 4000 members.  Though it was inevitable, it is nonetheless a noteworthy milestone.

Congratulations to Martial Talk and all of the members. :asian:


----------



## bignick (Oct 12, 2004)

huge party at kaith's house!!!!!!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 12, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> huge party at kaith's house!!!!!!


Toga, toga!!! :boing2: :cheers:  Congratulations Bob...how great is that?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 12, 2004)

All the beautiful gals on MT at my house in Togas?
Great!  (Until my GF gets home...kenpo -hurts-!) 

Oh, you mean the member count?

Well....to quote a famous tiger, Its Greeeaaaat!


----------



## bignick (Oct 12, 2004)

to put some a little perspective....

MT now has over twice as many members as my hometown has people


----------



## Lisa (Oct 12, 2004)

artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: 4000! That is great and MT is BY FAR the best martial arts forum there is.  Great leaders, Great people


----------



## TigerWoman (Oct 12, 2004)

Ditto what Nalia said.  Big milestone, Kaith.  Now 4000 members times 12 dollars a year for supporting memberships = 48,000. big ones.  How many of these members are willing to fork over a buck a month for this great forum? TW


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 12, 2004)

WAY TO GO MT-er's!!!


----------



## Sarah (Oct 12, 2004)

Ill second that.... 

 





			
				Nalia said:
			
		

> artyon: artyon: artyon: artyon: 4000! That is great and MT is BY FAR the best martial arts forum there is. Great leaders, Great people


----------



## Gary Crawford (Oct 12, 2004)

Toga..............toga..........toga.......toga.....toga....toga!! Toga!!! Toga!!!!!!


----------



## Drac (Oct 12, 2004)

Toga....Beer....Toga...Beer....Toga....Beer...Toga....Beer....Toga....Beer....


----------



## Oak Bo (Oct 12, 2004)

Congrats MT congrats!

 :asian:


----------



## Xequat (Oct 13, 2004)

Good job everyone!  Yay MT!!!  Let's go for Pete Rose's record now of 4256!


----------



## still learning (Nov 20, 2004)

Hello, Sucess is measure by repeat sales. The amount of people replying is the same sign. The increase of members is because of its' great fourm. You have to be doing something right.......!!! Aloha


----------



## Vadim (Nov 20, 2004)

Glad to be part of it all!:asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## Maltair (Nov 23, 2004)

Hate to burst any bubbles but it says 3,218 now?


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 23, 2004)

Yeah, the Administration trimmed the fat. Probably to make me look like a fool. And it worked, you should see me, I look like a fool. :uhyeah:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 23, 2004)

Just cuz you wear that red and green outfit with all the bells hanging from it doesn't make you a fool.....oh wait....yup, it does. 


Ya, we trimmed off a ton of dead accounts, and folks who've never validated.  I tend to do it quarterly, as I remember to.


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 23, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Just cuz you wear that red and green outfit with all the bells hanging from it doesn't make you a fool.....oh wait....yup, it does.


Well, what do you expect?  It matches the G-string.:lookie:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 23, 2004)

T-M-I!!!!!! :barf:

:wavey:


----------



## Lisa (Nov 23, 2004)

*twitch  *shiver

 mental image I am getting is of a hairy elf in a g-string.  Not a pretty Christmas image at all.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 23, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Well, what do you expect?  It matches the G-string.:lookie:


 Does your wife know about this?  or is she the one in the Santa suit?


----------



## raedyn (Nov 23, 2004)

flatlander is neither hairy nor elven. so worry not, sweet Nalia!


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 23, 2004)

... I am reminded of Pinocchio in Shrek 2 ...


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2004)

C'mon.. we're trying to get more members.. not scare them off *snickering*


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 23, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> C'mon.. we're trying to get more members.. not scare them off *snickering*


 Yeah, Dan!  If you're going to wear a thong, don't wear the lo-cut jeans to go with them.  And trim once in while, sheesh!:whip:


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh, pants.  _That's_ what I'm missing here.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 23, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Oh, pants.  _That's_ what I'm missing here.


 oh lord - and I thought they were mohair pajamas ... :barf:


----------



## Lisa (Nov 23, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> C'mon.. we're trying to get more members.. not scare them off *snickering*


 Well Tess, if Dan in mohair pajamas and a g-string won't bring in more members, then I am at a loss as to what will. 

 *shivers... I am going to my happy place now.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2004)

*making a face- sidling alongside Lisa in her happy place*

I'm sure Dan in mohair jammies and a thong will bring in members.. but but but.. what Caliber of members???
*shuddering and mumbling breath.. it's just a bad dream*


----------



## bignick (Nov 23, 2004)

Bad Dream...


or Horrific Nightmare?


----------



## raedyn (Nov 23, 2004)

Yeah, so I've had his baby, I've cleaned up his puke, and I'm married to the guy, yet... I don't think that *I* want to see sweet Dan in a thong and mohair pyjamas. No offence sweetie, but really.

The kid might find it funny though!


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 23, 2004)

It wasn't my idea.  Kaith told me it was the staff uniform.....


----------



## raedyn (Nov 23, 2004)

tsk tsk. anything for Bob, is that how it is?:ultracool


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 23, 2004)

I can't help it....


----------



## Lisa (Nov 23, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> I can't help it....


 LOLOLOLOL!

 DAN!  DAN!  Come back DAN!  Think of your child and your wife!!!!  TURN AWAY FROM THE PICTURE!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 23, 2004)

:rofl:


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2005)

Again! artyon:


----------



## Lisa (Feb 25, 2005)

WHOOHOOO!!!
4000!!!​ 


 Hopefully this doesn't start the g-string, mohair pajama discussion again... I am still having nightmares!:uhyeah:


----------



## masherdong (Feb 25, 2005)

Cool!  Congrats!


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 25, 2005)

Righteous!!


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 5, 2005)

This is impressive, but I ponder how many are active.


----------

